# Barnsdale Tunnel West Yorkshire October 2015



## wappy (Nov 1, 2015)

Barnsdale tunnel is on the disused Hull and Barnsley Line and is 1,226 yards long with 3 air shafts all capped.The western portal starts in Upton and eastern portal is found adjacent to the northbound service area on the A1 at Barnsdale Bar.
Opened on 20th July 1885, the line through the tunnel closed officially in April 1959, although there had been no regular traffic for several months prior to that. Until 1967, a set of bufferstops remained at the western entrance.
The tunnel remains in a fair condition, has had some patch repairs and repointing.
When walked from the western end to the eastern end just after about half way you find yourself in a strange mist,also nearer the eastern end is a spring called Sharons spring not sure of the history or how it got its name.
First report hope its ok 




Western portal





Looking down tunnel



Looking back at western portal



One of the many refuges



Strange stuff coming through walls



Creepy mist appears



Another refuge



New repair patch



First airshaft from western end



Teddy left in refuge



Sharons spring


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2015)

A space between each photo would be good, but thumbs up other than that


----------



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup...what Krela said. Liked your debut report!


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice pictures. Who'd leave a bear down there?!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 1, 2015)

The colours of the brickwork are amazing and that mist well that's just strange! Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## wappy (Nov 1, 2015)

sorry about spaces lesson learnt for next one cheers


----------



## smiler (Nov 1, 2015)

I liked that wappy, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 1, 2015)

Thats a good report, well done. 
I visited last year, but heard it had been sealed since


----------



## Bones out (Nov 1, 2015)

Gotta love a tunnel.


----------

